# Does anyone know anything about campers?



## i'myourpal (Aug 21, 2022)

I'm a new member here. Call me pal. 
You know I like those 1980's campers in the TV commercials. 
Unfortunately, though I was in a camper only once.

Ok all camper lovers if you would like to answer these questions:
What are some of the well-known brands?
Does anyone know price ranges lowest to highest?
How do stoves and refrigerators work inside? Are they electric or need to be solar?
What is largest camper and how many people maximum can it hold?
What's the similarities between a trailer and camper?
Is there anything I should know about campers?

This is not something I can get right now but need to think about in the future.
Thanks ahead of time to those who can help.


----------



## jujube (Aug 21, 2022)

Ok, I'll take a stab at answering some of your questions.

Too many brands to name here.

You can get a small trailer for $20,000 new (less if it's used) or you can pay up to a million.

Stoves run on propane in most cases. There are electric stoves in some of the expensive rigs.  Refrigerators can run on electric or propane.  It all depends on whether you have power available to you at a campground or are "boondocking" and need a generator or solar.

The largest campers run 44 feet long (there may be longer)and can often sleep 10 using foldout couches, bunks, dining tables converted to beds, etc.

A "trailer" can be anything from a tiny one up to a huge fifth-wheel.....in other words, something being towed behind a motorized vehicle.  Motor homes come as Class A's, Class B's and B+'s, and Class C's, depending upon their chassis.  "Camper" is a generic term for RV's (recreational vehicles of all types).


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 21, 2022)

i'myourpal said:


> Call me pal.


Hey Pal, welcome!

There is a lot to be said about campers and or trailers, probably more than we have the time or room for here.  @jujube gave you some good advice, I will just add to it what I can.

How do you plan to use it?  A few weekends at a nearby campsite is very different from a months long cross country trip.  And how many people do you need to accommodate?  I have a small 16 ft trailer, it is fine for 2 for shorter times, but wouldn't work for more people.

I like the idea of a trailer because you can unhook it from your car or truck and leave it in a camp spot.  Also you don't have to buy another motor, transmission, etc.  However you need to be sure your tow vehicle can handle the trailer you want, trailers can get heavy.  Some people really like motorhomes, just depends on how you want to use it, and your personal preferences.

Like @jujube you can spend anything from a few thousand for a small probably used trailer up to much much more.  I think you can get more value for your money with used, but you need to know enough to buy a good one.  And you will probably need handyman skills.  

I tend to use the word "camper" to describe something you put onto the bed of a pickup truck, but not everyone does, and I am not sure what you mean by it.  The pickup bed camper can be a good option if small is ok, and you have the pickup.

You are probably going to want a propane stove, and possibly refrigerator too.  Mine has a small electric refrigerator, but it uses a lot of battery so I need to charge the batteries often or hook up to shore power.  I have solar, but to be  honest I don't think it was worth the cost, would not do it again.

Good luck with it!


----------



## i'myourpal (Aug 22, 2022)

Thank you both..
Sounds like good advice. I can tell by your posts that you both have camping experience.
Basically, the number would be 4 and one has to be a driver. My sister doesn't want to do a hook up trailer.
So, I think instead just to get a camper. 
As far as the purpose of the camper (only if everyone chips in) we'd be traveling to several states.

So, there's the reason for the concern to have a stove. So having some people you know to have the experience
would be good to have.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 22, 2022)

i'myourpal said:


> I think instead just to get a camper.


Sounds like you have decided on what I call a motorhome.  I know a lot of people who have them, and like them.  I have never owned one, but have rented a few times.

You should consider renting one for a few days or a week, if you have never used on before it will give you a good feel for what  you are getting into.  Also may help you decide the size and features you want.

Good luck with it.


----------



## Bellbird (Aug 22, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Sounds like you have decided on what I call a motorhome.  I know a lot of people who have them, and like them.  I have never owned one, but have rented a few times.
> 
> You should consider renting one for a few days or a week, if you have never used on before it will give you a good feel for what  you are getting into.  Also may help you decide the size and features you want.
> 
> Good luck with it.


I have owned a motorhome for some years, best money I ever spent.


----------



## jujube (Aug 22, 2022)

The RV dealer lots are packed with trailers and motor homes that belonged to people who said, "Hey! Let's buy an RV and go traveling!", took one trip and said "NEVER AGAIN!"

I'll second the recommendation to rent first and see if the four of you can stand each other after a week on the road in an RV.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 22, 2022)

jujube said:


> The RV dealer lots are packed with trailers and motor homes that belonged to people who said, "Hey! Let's buy an RV and go traveling!", took one trip and said "NEVER AGAIN!"


Yes they are!

A good reason to look for a relatively new used one, big depreciation and often little use in the first year or two.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 22, 2022)

Don't forget that motor homes are both your transportation and your housing, so unless you're dragging a "toad" behind you (towing a car), every time you want to drive somewhere (like to see local sights or even hit a grocery store) you've either got to unhook, stow everything and take your house with you, or find other transportation like an Uber.    

We have a 5th wheel that we pull with a diesel pickup and quite like the arrangement.  5th wheels or travel trailers can be left at campgrounds as home base while you run errands, go sightseeing, or explore.  Motor homes cannot.  

Our fiver is 32' long with three big slides, so a little larger than a cruise ship cabin. It's got a king sized bed, toilet room, full shower, outdoor "garden" shower, two recliners, a table with 4 chairs, couch that converts to a bed, propane stove, typical 3/4 size refrigerator, and most of the comforts of home. 

Even so, four people would likely get in each other's way and grate on the nerves if the weather didn't allow a lot of outdoor time. 

If you want to learn about campers, go to a few places that sell them (Camping World, for instance). Explain that you're just learning and not ready to buy. They're used to people going on fact-finding missions and most sales people will be happy to teach you about models and features.


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 23, 2022)

We started with a  slide in camper  which went onto the truck bed.
It was a cheap but  which to our dismay  the water lines were broken.
We used it a few times   .
Parked it when the roof started to leak ,never could  get that fixed correctly.

Fast   forward to  the empty nest  stage of our life.
Our  oldest son  introduced us to ATVing.
That led to camping in an enclosed  trailer.

Hubby thought  setting it up to camp in took too much time.
We bought a used motor home with V10 gas engine.

First trip out  we were in the mountains of Colorado,,,Boom,, blew a tire.
Good thing hubby & son know  how to change a tire ,,,in the dark.

Yes, the   big RV was nice  for  the 4 of us  to camp in.
I was  chief cook & bottle washer on all the trips
The memories we have are priceless.

Learned  you need tools, spare parts, plenty of food  & money.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 23, 2022)

Sliverfox said:


> Learned you need tools, spare parts, plenty of food & money.


Very true.  Another thing: most RVers are very quick to lend a hand to one other.


----------



## i'myourpal (Aug 23, 2022)

Well, this isn't easy for us to do at the moment. Maybe in the future if we can,
But I was happy to ask here for answers. 
Right now, we can't even rent one. We two here don't drive. The other 2 that would be with us 
live in Nevada far away.
That's why we have to plan out and see what options we need to make with them.

On the topic of camping, I actually used to be homeless and used to sleep in a dry creek in the Alameda County area
with my brother and his girlfriend. It was a nice summer with no rain until winter when it did.
I couldn't afford to buy a tent and didn't know how to set it up if I did. 
On the side of a Salvation Army, I had found 3 cushions. I used them to by me and in my sleeping bag.
I was mostly Recyling and holding a sign in those days. I was mostly eating fast food and drinking bottled water.

Although we can't do anything about a camper right now, please keep posting here so maybe we can have more ideas to consider.
I really do appreciate all that's been posted here. It's been so helpful that you just don't realize.

Well, this isn't easy for us to do at the moment. Maybe in the future if we can,
But I was happy to ask here for answers.
Right now, we can't even rent one. We two here don't drive. The other 2 that would be with us
live in Nevada far away.
That's why we have to plan out and see what options we need to make with them.

On the topic of camping, I actually used to be homeless and used to sleep in a dry creek in the Alameda County area
with my brother and his girlfriend. It was a nice summer with no rain until winter when it did.
I couldn't afford to buy a tent and didn't know how to set it up if I did.
On the side of a Salvation Army, I had found 3 cushions. I used them to by me and in my sleeping bag.
I was mostly Recyling and holding a sign in those days. I was mostly eating fast food and drinking bottled water.

Although we can't do anything about a camper right now, please keep posting here so maybe we can have more ideas to consider.
I really do appreciate all that's been posted here. It's been so helpful that you just don't realize.


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 23, 2022)

I forgot to mention that when you aren't using the camper or RV to take out  all food,soap, paper towels, clothing, bedding.
Clean it   inside & out.
Mice & rats  think  "O, boy new home.

By accident I  learned  they don't like the smell of hard peppermint  candy.
Folks will swear that Irish Spring  soap keeps them away.
Strange as  we found  tooth marks on that brand of soap left in the RV.


----------



## Knight (Aug 23, 2022)

Not trying to be harsh but more about reality.

Is there anything I should know about campers?
 Googling those questions is easy

Example

https://camperreport.com/average-rv-costs-with-19-example-prices/

RVs can cost between $10,000 and $300,000 depending on the style and features. A moderately-appointed camper trailer pulled behind a truck might cost $20,000. The average RV cost of a fifth-wheel may cost $40,000. Most motorhome prices usually start around $100,000.


Travel time to campgrounds you might want to visit & stops along the way you would need this.

https://camperreport.com/average-rv...mpsites cost,ve experienced during my travels.

In general, RV campsites cost between $25 and $80 per night depending on the location, the size of the space, and what connections are offered. In my experience, an average camper trailer spot with power and water costs about $45 a night.

Then there is your health.
Knowing where medical facilities are in the event of an issue you didn't expect.  

I could go on but you should get the idea that you need to ask yourself are you prepared to travel in a camper?


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 23, 2022)

Knight said:


> In general, RV campsites cost between $25 and $80 per night depending on the location, the size of the space, and what connections are offered. In my experience, an average camper trailer spot with power and water costs about $45 a night.


Good point, all things considered traveling by RV often isn't cheaper than staying in motels.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 23, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Good point, all things considered traveling by RV often isn't cheaper than staying in motels.


Very true.  However, you pack and unpack once, and bring your own bed and environment with you.  Heavy jackets, warm hats, gloves, sandals, PJs and lightweight clothing remain in the RV so even if we expect warm weather, if it gets cold we're prepared.  Same if it gets warm and we're expecting cold temps.  

We bring the food we like to eat and have cold drinks (including beer) in the fridge.  so we don't have to dine out three times a day.  Pets are welcome at campgrounds, too.  

When you're on the road and need to hit a bathroom, there's no desperate hunt for a public restroom, even if you're towing a trailer or 5th wheel.  Just pull off at the next exit, park, open the camper door and use your own bathroom.  Then get back on the freeway.  Easy-peasy-lemon-squeezy.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 23, 2022)

Does anyone know anything about campers?​
Built 'em in the '60s
My first child was conceived in a borrowed camper

That's all I know

Oh...if you decide on a trailer, for sure a small one....make sure it's got a tandem axle
Better trailering
Much better backing


----------



## Chris21E (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## oldpop (Aug 23, 2022)

I cannot answer all your questions but I have lived in a few camping trailers. If I had to say one thing about living in camping trailers it would be keep it maintained. Make sure all the outside caulking is in good shape and keep it that way. Same for the roof. The roof should have a good coat of silver roof coating on it.


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 23, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Sounds like you have decided on what I call a motorhome.  I know a lot of people who have them, and like them.  I have never owned one, but have rented a few times.


Coincidentally, that's exactly what we are doing today. We are off to a festival called Twinwood and we are evaluating the motorhome. By that I mean is it worth buying one or maybe just rent one as and when. We will know this time next week.


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 24, 2022)

The saying 'too late smart ' can apply to hubby & I.
After   having the large motor home & pulling a trailer  full of ATVs.

IF we could afford the new smaller motor homes, Sprinter,, think we  would  buy one.
At our age  hitting the road in any camper could be a dream or nightmare depending on  what happens.

There are several  web sites that  have lots of information about  campers, tow ones, 5th wheels  up to the huge  motor homes.


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 24, 2022)

Pic 1 The RV, 2 The bathroom, (there's a shower just out of picture.) 3 kitchen, 4 seating in the daytime, bedroom by night. 5 the cockpit.
There is hook up facilities to electric and water, the cooker can work on both gas and electric, there's a large effluent tank that's simple to empty. It has a full length awning on the left hand side and so much more.

We are loading up now ready to leave tomorrow.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 24, 2022)

Not all *truck-bed campers* have a kitchen and bathroom, so you have to use KOA or similar campgrounds. They have bathrooms and showers, and usually electricity and barbecue grills or a common kitchen. But you should always travel with your own camp stove and/or grill. Most truck-bed campers sleep up to 4 people. Pop-up campers can sleep 6.


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 24, 2022)

Ours set up for a week's stay .
The slide out is  the living room,opposite wall had  stove & fridge.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Aug 24, 2022)

I know people pay lots of money to live like they're homeless


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 24, 2022)

Maybe we  all are nomads, have the wander lust  gene in us?


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 26, 2022)

That's  bit of an over kill isn't it?


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 27, 2022)

Ok, kidding aside. I think the type of camper one need's will change as need's and finance change's. I have had tents, slide in campers, bumper pull, fifth wheel, class A, class B, class C, several buses, and a couple of conversion vans. (oh yeah, and even a 49 Pontiac hearse) As our family needs changed, so did the campers.
Currently, we have a pair of Gulfstream triple slide class A motor homes. One is used for short trips, and the other is rigged for long term boondocking. (solar, extended propane,extra water, etc)


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 27, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> I think the type of camper one need's will change as need's and finance change's


Very true, for many years I was happy with a tent, and then a simple cap on the back of my pickup.  Now I need more comfort and ease than that.


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 27, 2022)

With the recent shoulder injuries that  my husband  has  had .
It is looking  like we will have to sell our  2000 motor home.


----------

